
Apple asked widow for court order when she sought late husband’s password - pavornyoh
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/01/apple-asked-widow-for-court-order-when-she-sought-late-husbands-password/
======
randycupertino
Sadly, I just went through this when my father passed away and was trying to
help out my mother. People are horrible to surviving spouses during a very
trying time. From the burial site trying to rip her off, "Oh, I'm sorry that
grave site you pre-paid for is no longer available, here is a similar one for
an extra $800" to Visa suddenly cancelling all their joint credit cards and
leaving her with no $$ when she called them and tried to put the cards in just
her name. They immediately cancelled all the cards and told her she would have
to reapply! And they had like 80k of coverage, zero balance and excellent
credit. She was having to pay for all the funeral expenses up front which were
around 12k.

The whole process was horrible. She was a wreck and would just say "yes" to
whatever. I ended up taking 3 weeks off work, flying out to stay with her and
helping her get through all the paperwork issues. Not a fun time. And my dad
was an organized guy who THOUGHT he had taken care of everything up front for
her. It was still a nightmare.

------
purpled_haze
Unbelievable to me that this didn't get picked up on front page of HN.

